# Hangers Needed



## JohnnyMudd (Oct 22, 2009)

I am looking for experienced, PROFESSIONAL, drywall hangers that are wanting to work. I am located in the San Bernardino Mountains. Part time as needed. Piece work. I have talked with another Drywall Contractor up here and between the two of us we will do our best to keep the right crew busy. Must Be willing to get off unemployment and willing to work on the books. NO CASH! NO DRUGS! We do all residential custom homes. Must hang clean board and be POLITE. We have 600 sheets ready now. Interested? PM me for details. References needed


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

What's the pay?


----------



## JohnnyMudd (Oct 22, 2009)

Starts at 17cents, For 8' and 5/8 board and goes up a penny a foot after that. Found some boys i am trying out now. See what happens.


----------



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

Take a picture of these new boys best work and post it


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Drywall_King said:


> Take a picture of these new boys best work and post it


like you did for me


----------



## robotaper (Apr 27, 2010)

JohnnyMudd said:


> Starts at 17cents, For 8' and 5/8 board and goes up a penny a foot after that. Found some boys i am trying out now. See what happens.


 
do they pay taxes, liability and workers comp ins. out of that? or do you do the taxes.


----------



## JohnnyMudd (Oct 22, 2009)

They are on payroll. So i take tax and cover comp.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

JohnnyMudd said:


> They are on payroll. So i take tax and cover comp.



Wow you payroll hangers? I thought that was a thing of the past! We're used to being one or two steps above strawberry pickers on the social scale  The attitude usually follows along the lines of " Anybody can put it up the REAL hard work is Finishing"


----------

